

Verizon Galaxy Nexus is a Hog - kudwitt
http://technolog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/12/16/9500234-battery-life-is-price-you-pay-for-verizon-galaxy-nexus

======
kudwitt
What is the point of making a thin smart phone with no battery life? I'll take
a larger form factor with great battery life all day long. I played with the
phone on Friday and it is gorgeous, but battery life is a killer feature.

